# Newbie Needing Protection



## jasonp82 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi everyone. I’ll be honest - I’m very new to the world of guns – in fact, I’ve never shot anything except a BB gun. I am not looking to kill anyone, but I recently bought a house (single, living alone) and there has been a great deal of crime in my neighborhood recently. I plan on adding an alarm system within a month, but I’m wondering about my options as far as protection. 

I sure hope I would never have to use a gun, but just in case. Obviously I would be willing to practice with it and be comfortable with it, but I don’t really have time to take any kind of class (college + work). I’d like to get something and just get comfortable with it in my own time. I was hoping not to spend a TON of money, either, though I have no idea what to expect. I’ve read some of the other topics on here, and went through some of the recommendations, but didn’t know if there was anything specific anyone might recommend. Any thoughts?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi,

If you're working on a budget I recommend the Ruger SR9c - Ruger SR9c 9mm Compact $407.00 SHIPS FREE - this pistol is a semi-automatic and its around $400, you couldn't ask for a better handgun at that price. Also the M&P Smith and Wesson Shield (which I crave) is also around $400 if you can find one...

Now my real recommendation is a Glock 9mm (17, 19, 26) - for $500 you have a high quality extremely reliable firearm.

Good luck choosing you really almost can't go wrong in todays market of pistols. Just do abit of research before choosing the gun for you!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

First of all, click on: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/22239-selecting-handgun-self-defense.html
Second, use the _search_ function of this forum, looking for "first gun," "new gun," and "new shooter."
Third, either take a self-protection class in which you get to fire many different kinds of pistols, or go to a range or gun store that will allow you to rent time on many different pistols. Try them all, or as many as you can afford to rent. Go for ergonomic comfort in your own hands, since all of them will be more accurate than you will be.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Buying a gun is kinda' like buying a car. Would you let somebody recommend a cheap car for you? Chevy, Ford, Dodge, Honda, etc. You need to make time to try out some different guns just like you would make time to go at least check out a vehicle. If you hadn't driven a car before, would you just go buy one and "practice" when you got time? Not trying to be rude, just sayin' a lot of people with no gun experience think it's no big deal but you can save a lot of money by taking a class, renting some guns, and doing a little research before buying. If you are really a non shooter, you *really* need to get some instruction. Nothing wrong with asking for advice on a gun forum but don't depend on the internet to teach you what to buy and how to shoot. Just my two bits.

Edit to add: First gun............get a Glock 19 or 17. Relatively inexpensive, shoots everytime you pull the trigger, and once you get familiar with shooting and want to buy someting else, you can always sell your Glock.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think that taking a class for several hours might be a good thing to do before you buy anything, even though you say you don't have the time I really believe you can squeeze a few hours out of your busy schedule for something this important....


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Many many firearms to choose from. CZ, Ruger, S&W, FNH, Glock, etc all have high quality products in your price range. So get a gun, train, and train some more, but the best thing you can do is to make your house uninviting to criminals - plenty of outdoor lighting, hardened entry points, lack of tempting/visible items to steal, a large dog if possible. I am no expert but there is plenty of material out there. Increase your odds of never having to use that new gun.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Large dog = best protection!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Ditto! If you are not prepared to shoot someone to protect yourself, get a dog. If your not willing to put in some class time learning, get a dog. Since you know basically nothing about firearms, please do not listen to people telling you to get a Glock. If you're set on getting a firearm, get something with some safety attached to it....a Glock isn't it.


Charlie said:


> Large dog = best protection!


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Many shooting ranges offer basic training classes on firearms. As other folks said, I also suggest you contact your local shooting range to take the classes if you plan on getting a handgun for protection.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a Glock (or the other brands like them). Different strokes for different folks. You must have confidence in yourself regarding handling any weapon, be it a Glock or one with multiple external safeties. If you don't, you shouldn't be handling a weapon. Whatever you end up choosing, it's the one you should train and practice with.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone who would suggest to a newbie, to aquire a Glock, for their first firearm...should do a little re-evaluation. I am not stating that there is anything wrong with Glock.....I am stating that IMHO, a Glock should not be a first firearm, without some training.....you watch new people at the gun range, and they just can't seem to keep their finger off of the trigger.....is a Glock, really the right call, for a first firearm?


Charlie said:


> Nothing wrong with a Glock (or the other brands like them). Different strokes for different folks. You must have confidence in yourself regarding handling any weapon, be it a Glock or one with multiple external safeties. If you don't, you shouldn't be handling a weapon. Whatever you end up choosing, it's the one you should train and practice with.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

"Training" is the key word in this discussion regardless of what handgun one uses. If one gets trained with a Glock (as a great deal of law enforcement officers do) then I would absolutely think a Glock is what one should buy. If one gets training with a 1911, then I'd a 1911 is what should be bought, same with a DA/SA type of weapon.


Edit to add: Most new people at the range without training are going to be prone to mistakes no matter which gun they are using.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Not to argue or disparage any of the previous comments regarding Glock for a newbie...all I will say is that, as a self-taught shooter with zero military or LE training, I greatly appreciate and value the safety intensive features of firearms such as my FNX-9 and HK P30S.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I realize this, and it's the place to get rid of these "bad habits", but the OP stated that they don't have any time for training....so, I stick to my original opinion....Is a Glock, a good first choice, for someone who isn't going to get any instruction? I think not.....in fact, anyone who suggested a firearm for this person, is way ahead of the problems. All you do, when you suggest a firearm to a person, who is not going to get any training, is just fodder for anti gun groups...and I would suggest that anyone who is planning on aquiring a firearm, without taking the proper training or resposibility for owning, and shooting that firearm, should just skip the idea for now, and get a dog. I realize that people in the shooting community get excited, when new people want to purchase firearms to shoot and for protection, but If you can't use it when needed, and you're not going to get any training, you are just asking for trouble, and wasting your money.


Charlie said:


> "Training" is the key word in this discussion regardless of what handgun one uses. If one gets trained with a Glock (as a great deal of law enforcement officers do) then I would absolutely think a Glock is what one should buy. If one gets training with a 1911, then I'd a 1911 is what should be bought, same with a DA/SA type of weapon.
> 
> Edit to add: Most new people at the range without training are going to be prone to mistakes no matter which gun they are using.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

As I do, with my Beretta 96's, and Ruger SR40.......


goNYG said:


> Not to argue or disparage any of the previous comments regarding Glock for a newbie...all I will say is that, as a self-taught shooter with zero military or LE training, I greatly appreciate and value the safety intensive features of firearms such as my FNX-9 and HK P30S.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

goNYG said:


> Not to argue or disparage any of the previous comments regarding Glock for a newbie...all I will say is that, as a self-taught shooter with zero military or LE training, I greatly appreciate and value the safety intensive features of firearms such as my FNX-9 and HK P30S.


Agreed, but I think I would recommend the training _before_ purchasing the gun. All this about the Glock is based on, IMO, some people's idea that a gun without an _exposed_ safety lever of some sort is inherently dangerous. If that is the case then wouldn't most revolvers be considered inherently dangerous? :smt102 Basically I don't feel the Glock is any more dangerous than any the other gun if one is properly trained.

And we've just about beat this dead horse to death ............................ again. :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

berettabone said:


> I realize this, and it's the place to get rid of these "bad habits", but the OP stated that they don't have any time for training....so, I stick to my original opinion....Is a Glock, a good first choice, for someone who isn't going to get any instruction? I think not.....in fact, anyone who suggested a firearm for this person, is way ahead of the problems. All you do, when you suggest a firearm to a person, who is not going to get any training, is just fodder for anti gun groups...and I would suggest that anyone who is planning on aquiring a firearm, without taking the proper training or resposibility for owning, and shooting that firearm, should just skip the idea for now, and get a dog. I realize that people in the shooting community get excited, when new people want to purchase firearms to shoot and for protection, but If you can't use it when needed, and you're not going to get any training, you are just asking for trouble, and wasting your money.


I agree 100%!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You have a friend or two that have firearms? If so, ask that they take you out shooting and offer um some money for ammo, gas, lunch out...whatever. 

Listen to what they have to say and ask questions. Ask them what they'd buy if they were in the market for a new handgun. Spend some time at your local gun shop and just look. Ask to handle a few if one catches your eye. 

Compare prices if you find a particular brand / model of firearm. Prices do vary!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

If home defense only is your intention, I personally _do not_ recommend a handgun. Get a short barrel, collapsible stock 12 guage shotgun.


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

If you are planning on buying a firearm, you *MUST* have training first. If you do not have the time for training, *DO NOT* buy a firearm. Would you let someone drive your automobile who has never drove before? In this case I would recommend a dog. This would be your best protection. If you are willing to get some training, do this first because you will have the opportunity to shoot different models. You need one that fits perfectly for you. Once you found your firearm, go to the range and practice, practice, practice. As the old saying goes, "Practice makes perfect." Welcome to the forum, hope you will post often, and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

SMann said:


> If home defense only is your intention, I personally _do not_ recommend a handgun. Get a short barrel, collapsible stock 12 guage shotgun.


Bingo, we have a winner! If it's for home defense only. A good 20 ga. is sufficient also in a home environment and still has plenty of firepower at those ranges.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I disagree with a shotgun for home defense.......unless you are one that is very skilled in the use. 

Beings that it (shotgun) is much longer than a handgun, it makes it much more cumbersome, even one w/o a stock, and only a pistol grip. A shotgun is also harder to secure close-by your bedside than a handgun is. And, if you must move from room to room inside your house (for whatever reason) it means that the muzzle will arrive before you do. 

If you have a physical confrontation with an intruder, the shotgun will make it much easier for the bad guy to grab or take hold of. 

I'm not saying that a shotgun is the worst thing to have in your house for self-defense, but rather, it's one that will be harder to keep close-by your bed (and out of sight) and harder to manage while you're trying to clear your house, if you think you hear something go bump in the dark of the night.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I disagree with a shotgun for home defense.......unless you are one that is very skilled in the use.
> 
> Beings that it (shotgun) is much longer than a handgun, it makes it much more cumbersome, even one w/o a stock, and only a grip. A shotgun is also harder to secure close-by your bedside than a handgun is. And, if you must move from room to room inside your house (for whatever reason) it means that the muzzle will arrive before you do.
> 
> ...


DUDE paratrooper, cosign on that... You have brought up something that I have thought to myself time and time again. Shotguns while like the #1 recommended gun for HD, seem to me not the best home defense for the reasons you give. But also unless your shooting a single slug shot, you are going to have a wide spread of shot which if your loved ones are near or around your going to want to think twice about shooting. Especially if a bad guy would human shield someone you love, it would be impossible to take them out with a shotgun.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I forgot to mention, that it requires two hands to operate a shotgun. No way to shoot one accurately with only one hand on it. If you *DO* get into a physical confrontation with an intruder, you're going to need at least one free hand to defend yourself with.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

jakeleinen1 said:


> DUDE paratrooper, cosign on that... You have brought up something that I have thought to myself time and time again. Shotguns while like the #1 recommended gun for HD, seem to me not the best home defense for the reasons you give. But also unless your shooting a single slug shot, you are going to have a wide spread of shot which if your loved ones are near or around your going to want to think twice about shooting. Especially if a bad guy would human shield someone you love, it would be impossible to take them out with a shotgun.


+1 to some things you brought up. And.....bad guys don't always break into a home in the middle of the night, while you and yours, are fast asleep.

Many cities are having issues with home invasions during all hours of the day. Pretty hard to stash a shot gun somewhere that's out of sight, yet easy to access. Hand guns can be kept (concealed) most anywhere through out a home.

And.....remember the ole saying about a bad guy hearing you rack a shot gun? Well....in most cases, it only tells him that you're armed and gives him a good idea as to where the noise came from.

Me? I want the quietest, most easily handled firearm I can get. I want it close-by to my bed and easy to get to. And, for the record, my bedside guns are always loaded with one in the chamber.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

So you are saying it's easier to master a handgun than a long gun? And that people who are in the business of clearing buildings for a living that generally prefer long guns should really be using pistols? Also the spread of a shotgun at close ranges (inside a house) is not as wide as you are probably thinking. OP stated he is new to guns and lives alone. Your arguments against a shotgun for his situation are in my opinion slightly ridiculous.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SMann said:


> So you are saying it's easier to master a handgun than a long gun? And that people who are in the business of clearing buildings for a living that generally prefer long guns should really be using pistols? Also the spread of a shotgun at close ranges (inside a house) is not as wide as you are probably thinking. OP stated he is new to guns and lives alone. Your arguments against a shotgun for his situation are in my opinion slightly ridiculous.


Opinions are like feet. We all have um, and they all stink to some degree or another.

I was both military and LE, with vast experience in both.

I stand-by my opinion, if you were infact, replying to me.

BTW.....You want to know *the real reason* why most cops use a shotgun to clear a house or building?

It's because they can't do it with a handgun. They don't feel confident enough. No chit!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well, that settles that! I'm gonna' have to get rid of *all* my guns 'cause they won't work for home protection........................and get a dog!:smt082


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Charlie said:


> Well, that settles that! I'm gonna' have to get rid of *all* my guns 'cause they won't work for home protection........................and get a dog!:smt082


Wait for a buy-back program to show up in your area.

I've heard that you can get as much as $25.00 per firearm. :lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, guys, we seem to have frightened the OP away.
Maybe it'd've been better to hold the discussion for a while, and to wait until he responded to the first couple of ideas.

Just a thought.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, guys, we seem to have frightened the OP away.
> Maybe it'd've been better to hold the discussion for a while, and to wait until he responded to the first couple of ideas.
> 
> Just a thought.


Ideas and opinions are like firearms.

Ya just can't seem to have too many.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

jasonp82 said:


> Hi everyone. I'll be honest - I'm very new to the world of guns - in fact, I've never shot anything except a BB gun. I am not looking to kill anyone, but I recently bought a house (single, living alone) and there has been a great deal of crime in my neighborhood recently. I plan on adding an alarm system within a month, but I'm wondering about my options as far as protection.
> 
> I sure hope I would never have to use a gun, but just in case. Obviously I would be willing to practice with it and be comfortable with it, but I don't really have time to take any kind of class (college + work). I'd like to get something and just get comfortable with it in my own time. I was hoping not to spend a TON of money, either, though I have no idea what to expect. I've read some of the other topics on here, and went through some of the recommendations, but didn't know if there was anything specific anyone might recommend. Any thoughts?


The Alarm system is a good start. A dog would be a nice addition to the alarm. That being said, a weapon in the home will help as well. You say you do not have the time to take a class. You can find classes that only take 4 hours. It will help you with the basics, which you DO need. You have the god given right to defend yourself anyway you see fit, just be careful and try to get it done the right way...



> Originally Posted by Steve M1911A1
> Well, guys, we seem to have frightened the OP away.
> Maybe it'd've been better to hold the discussion for a while, and to wait until he responded to the first couple of ideas.
> 
> Just a thought.


He asked for opinions, and is getting some.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> BTW.....You want to know *the real reason* why most cops use a shotgun to clear a house or building?
> 
> It's because they can't do it with a handgun. They don't feel confident enough. No chit!


Yet you recommend a person new to guns use a pistol? Your own argument works against you. Even highly trained military personnel with plenty of real experience don't use pistols for building clearing. I was military for many years as well.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's another onefart


Charlie said:


> Welcome to the forum! Buying a gun is kinda' like buying a car. Would you let somebody recommend a cheap car for you? Chevy, Ford, Dodge, Honda, etc. You need to make time to try out some different guns just like you would make time to go at least check out a vehicle. If you hadn't driven a car before, would you just go buy one and "practice" when you got time? Not trying to be rude, just sayin' a lot of people with no gun experience think it's no big deal but you can save a lot of money by taking a class, renting some guns, and doing a little research before buying. If you are really a non shooter, you *really* need to get some instruction. Nothing wrong with asking for advice on a gun forum but don't depend on the internet to teach you what to buy and how to shoot. Just my two bits.
> 
> Edit to add: First gun............get a Glock 19 or 17. Relatively inexpensive, shoots everytime you pull the trigger, and once you get familiar with shooting and want to buy someting else, you can always sell your Glock.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Get a Glock first, then, once you know what your doing, you can sell it........


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Getting the proper mindset first is paramount. If you aren't ready, willing and able to kill someone, don't have a gun. If you do, it will most likely be taken from you and used on you. I prefer pistols over shotguns, but that's what I know best. I don't like shoties, but there are those that feel most comfortable with them. Use what you feel most comfortable with. Whatever you have at hand can be made to work, YOU are the most valuable and deadly tool.  Training is an absolute must and not just training with the gun, but training on the laws in your area. You may win the gunfight, but end up in prison for a very long time if you screw things up. Remember, holes if front are good, holes in back are not. If you decide to get a gun you MUST practice, practice, practice. The gun should be second nature to you and everything about it should be muscle memory. A lot to chew on and a ton of responsibility goes with owning a firearm. Good luck, ask questions hope to see you around the forum.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SMann said:


> Yet you recommend a person new to guns use a pistol? Your own argument works against you. Even highly trained military personnel with plenty of real experience don't use pistols for building clearing. I was military for many years as well.


Just because a person is new to firearms, doesn't mean they shouldn't start out with a handgun.

They're going to have to know how to use one sooner or later. Handguns can be less intimidating than a shotgun, and much more practical.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Which brings us back full circle....should a newbie that doesn't want to get any training, get a Glock.....hell no.


paratrooper said:


> Just because a person is new to firearms, doesn't mean they shouldn't start out with a handgun.
> 
> They're going to have to know how to use one sooner or later. Handguns can be less intimidating than a shotgun, and much more practical.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Which brings us back full circle....should a newbie that doesn't want to get any training, get a Glock.....hell no.


I must have missed the part about him not wanting any training.

And no, a Glock wouldn't be a good gun to learn on. Not saying that it can't be done, but there's far too many other user friendly guns to consider.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Doesn't matter. The newbie who asked the question is long gone.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

jasonp82 said:


> Hi everyone. I'll be honest - I'm very new to the world of guns - in fact, I've never shot anything except a BB gun. I am not looking to kill anyone, but I recently bought a house (single, living alone) and there has been a great deal of crime in my neighborhood recently. I plan on adding an alarm system within a month, but I'm wondering about my options as far as protection.
> 
> I sure hope I would never have to use a gun, but just in case. Obviously I would be willing to practice with it and be comfortable with it, but I don't really have time to take any kind of class (college + work). I'd like to get something and just get comfortable with it in my own time. I was hoping not to spend a TON of money, either, though I have no idea what to expect. I've read some of the other topics on here, and went through some of the recommendations, but didn't know if there was anything specific anyone might recommend. Any thoughts?


Get a revolver, like a S&W model 66 with a 4" barrel. You can shoot both .38 and .357 in it.

Nothing wrong with a good quality revolver. A lot easier to use than a semi-auto.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe??????:smt078


Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Doesn't matter. The newbie who asked the question is long gone.


----------

